# What should I look for?



## vomac1 (Jan 14, 2013)

There is a 2001 Allroad that I have been checking out. It has 113k miles on it and everything else looks solid on it. What are some of the things I should be looking out for should I choose to buy it? The guys selling is asking $5600 US for it. It appears reasonable...but are the repairs that can come up kill my wallet on the long run. I am just looking for a good dependable car that is safe for my family and that will get me to work and back on my 45 min each way commute. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

While it's a good ride for a commuter car, don't expect very good gas mileage out of it. 

Typical hot spots:
-Air suspension components. I'd check to see if the airbags leak in level 1 or level 2 settings. Check to see how loud that compressor is when it's on.
-Has the timing belt been done on this vehicle? Along with the water pump and the thermostat housing?
-Pre Catalytic converters - are there any codes popping up thru a check engine light? 
-CV Joints and wheel bearings on a vehicle that old as well. Upper Control arms probably need replacing with age/wear & tear. 
-I'd see if they'd done any maintenance work whatsoever: i.e. Transmission fluid change w/ filter, fuel filter change, etc. 
*ADD*: EGT Sensors - I'd check to see if there's an intermittent soft code for these things going out. It's gonna cost like $200 per sensor. 

I know the price is right but the above can easily net you about $6k in parts and repairs. Bare in mind that this is with *you* doing most of the work as well. Don't ask me how I know. 

Good luck. And don't be afraid to walk away if they can't give you any info or if you just don't have a comfortable vibe and a margin in the bank account for some potential issues.


----------



## vomac1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I did a carfax on the vehicle and there are service/maintenance records on it. The compressor does seem loud at first but then again it sounds like any other compressor I have ever heard. BTW, does the compressor run automatically as need or can it be shut off if all I am doing is pavement driving? The fuel pump was replaced. the water pump does not show up on the report and the owner does not know as he is not the original owner. Sensors have been changed. I don't know about the condition of the airbags for the suspension as I did not have a great deal of clearance when I looked under the car. All in all the car feel great and smooth when I drive it but most cars for sale do at first, hence my curiosity. Thank you again for the info.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

The compressor runs by itself and the reservoir pressure is measured by the ECU. If the compressor cuts on a lot, it's usually a sign that you got some leakage in the bags. -Even if all you're doing is pavement driving. 

And you wouldn't be able to really visually check out the health of the bags just by looking at them from underneath. Set it in level 1 after it's warmed up and park it overnight and see if there's any sagging in the corners or sides. 

Nothing about the timing belt? That'll run ya ~$600 just for labor alone.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the allroad...In fact it's the car I've love most. BUT...it requires a lot of mantenance...even by Audi/VW standards.

If you're in need of something reliable and dependable, then I'd recommend looking at something else. If you can turn your own wrench and don't mind doing it often, then go for it! (or if you don't mind spending money for a mechanic)

I traded my allroad after we had our 2nd kid. As much as I loved the car, I didn't need the constant issues when trying to juggle a tight schedule.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Between a MKIV 1.8T GLI, an '04 Acura TL, a MKV GTI, and an A3 Quattro, this car is just 'different' -and when chipped, it's a lot of fun. It does inspire fan-dom in some strange way.


----------



## vomac1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info and comments. I did end up getting it. I will see how it goes for the time being and see where the chips fall (no pun intended). It is a fun car to drive and it has a good deal of pick-up-and-go. Everything on it appears to be in decent shape and so far only a couple of small things I have noticed that will need some attention. All in all it is a beautiful car and fun to drive. I got myself a Bently Publisher repair manual and it is pretty comprehensive. I am fairly handy around a car and my father-in-law has repaired all of their cars so between the two of us I think we can tackle most of the repairs. As long as I can keep parts fairly inexpensive as the need arises and only spend major money on the big stuff, I think I'll be okay.

It is certainly an asset having this forum as a reference resource. Thanks a bunch everyone.
V


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Join over at quattroworld.com The allroad forum is really active. Tons if advice and the guys are always willing to help.


----------

